# Nest bowl problems



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

I have read a lot of threads of types of nest bowls etc,but my problem is,I have some plastic bowls I bought at the dollar store and I thought they would be just what I needed. There about three inches in depth and about 7.5 inches across. The problem is there so slick the cocks push out the pine needles when they get on the nest. I then tried some felt type material cut to fit the bowl. It was pushed out. I then tried the felt with pine needles on top. Same thing !! Any thoughts ?? Glue maybe or would fumes hurt the pigeons? Thanks in advance..


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

preacher boy said:


> I have read a lot of threads of types of nest bowls etc,but my problem is,I have some plastic bowls I bought at the dollar store and I thought they would be just what I needed. There about three inches in depth and about 7.5 inches across. The problem is there so slick the cocks push out the pine needles when they get on the nest. I then tried some felt type material cut to fit the bowl. It was pushed out. I then tried the felt with pine needles on top. Same thing !! Any thoughts ?? Glue maybe or would fumes hurt the pigeons? Thanks in advance..


try adding this to the bottom
that how i do mine, and i also use old shoes box! 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754694


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

I use dog bowls from Walmart and use a felt type nest pad bought from Foy's. I use my 5 yr olds school glue which is non toxic to glue the pads and have used this for several years with no problems.


----------



## macka (Oct 26, 2008)

Just use a good quailty sand in the bottem of the bowl.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Some wrap their bowls with newspaper and tape to hold it in place around the entire bowl as this person in another site wrote. 


> I wrap my nest bowls in newspaper, four full size sheets of the “Toronto Star” and then put a nest pad in the bottom. I cut the pads myself out of used carpet I scrounge up. The newspaper wrapping helps insulate the bowl and sure makes it easier to clean after weaning the youngsters.


http://www.canadianracingpigeonblog.com/


----------



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

macka said:


> Just use a good quailty sand in the bottem of the bowl.


Macka, are you saying just put sand in the bottom for the hen to lay eggs on? Or put the sand and then put something over the sand? DUH On my part Lol..


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I think hes saying put sand in the bowl and let the birds build their nest on top of that .


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I offten wonder how "feral" pigeons manage to hatch so many squabs.
Sand? Nest pads? Green Pine Needles?
They use 3-4 twigs-a few feathers ??????


----------



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

sky tx said:


> I offten wonder how "feral" pigeons manage to hatch so many squabs.
> Sand? Nest pads? Green Pine Needles?
> They use 3-4 twigs-a few feathers ??????


SkyTex, by your comment you seem to not worry to much about how they do it,so do you think if they do push out the pine needles or the felt,to just not worry about putting it back. For if thats so,It would sure be a lot less hassel for me. Im new at this and I may be worrying too much due to the overwhelming and helpful info I get. Maybe just let them do their thing Huh??


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Pigeons can make their own nest if you let them, but we are paranoid kind so we want to make sure that the eggs don't get damage. Just follow what people recommended by putting either sand, nest felt, newspaper that is wrapped around it and pine needles, etc.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the slick bottom is a problem.. not only for the nest material but for the squabs too.. the slick bottom can cause splayed leg.. they need to beable to keep their feet under them as they develope and grow so quickly.. sounds like the bowls may be too shallow and with the slickness the two together make for a not so good nest bowl.. see if you can find deeper ones and put some pine pellets or yesterdays news cat litter pellets in the bottom..give the pineneedles for them to make a nest on top of that..


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll second the sand in the bottom. I use the cheap pet bowls you describe, put in about about 3/4" of sand and give them pine needles to build with and it works fine. They kick out a few needles they've stacked in at times but it stays pretty good.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I have those same nest bowls and I use non clumping cat litter... 3 pairs on eggs as we speak
Tom


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I also use the same plastic bowls, and I just put 1" of aspen shavings in the bottom and let the pigeons do the rest, and I have never had any problems with the substrate leaving the nest bowl. I provide hay in a milk crate that sits on the loft floor, and they build on to the shavings with that.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

klondike goldie said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=15015
> this is the way I do my nest bowls. I cut indoor/outdoor carpet the size of the bottom of the bowl then make 4 cuts about 2" long at 12 oclock, 3 oclock, 6 oclock and 9 oclock. I use a piece of double sided tape in the bottom of the bowl then push the carpet down into the bowl. It don't move, don't slide, don't come out. you can raise a couple of rounds of babies before changing the carpet out. I just go to a local carpet shop and buy remnats. This is a lot cleaner than pine straw or hay.


I do this too, but I use carpet padding works good. I was at CBS and they use cheep dog bowls, then they add about one cup of sand then add the carpet pad. Then they add a large container of field hay to the floor and the birds do the rest. I tried it but the sand had no drainage, so I am now just using the carpet pad. Works good for me.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Whatever you do,beware of some of the nesting pads on the market...Many lofts last year lost all their babies,because of the chemicals in the pads...There was a big story about this in the RPD......So be carefull !!....Alamo

PS: Foys pigeon supplies has nice bowls,and they are not expensive....


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Coconut fiber plant pot liners  (Those fiber type liners you put in flower pots) On clearance at all Walmarts for around $1 or find at any home improvement store in the garden center. I buy the ones for the long pots then cut out the size I need. Dab of hot glue in center & stick to doggie bowl. When birds are done, remove & throw away. 

I use thicker washable felt liners in winter months with the thick belgian nest bowls, but for anyone on a budget, the coconut liner works fine.


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

i just put hay on the floor and if they want it they would take it.


----------

